# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  POTHER - Mâle montagne pyrénées 4 ans euthanasie prévue dans

## alegria1965

Il se nomme Pother,il a 4 ans c'est un beau mâle blanc avec deux taches grises il est très gentil avec les enfants, il supporte trés bien les autres chiens et chats compris.

POTHER vivait seul dans un enclos depuis plusieurs mois suite à une séparation, une personne venait lui donner à magner tous les jours, il avait trouvé une FA et lors d'un
transfert pendant le covoiturage, POTHER a pincé la personne qui s'en occupait, donc plus de FA, j'ai eu la propriétaire à l'instant, elle a emmené POTHER chez le vétérinaire
et si dans 15 jours, une solution n'est pas trouvée, POTHER sera euthanasié.

POTHER a du complètement paniqué étant donné qu'il était isolé depuis plusieurs mois.

La personne qui prendra POTHER devra connaître la race et devra obligatoirement se déplacer chez la personne, elle ne veut pas reconnaître le stress du covoiturage

----------


## alegria1965

POTHER se trouve à PRAILLES dans les DEUX-SEVRES (79) et depuis cet incident, il est redevenu le gentil chien qu'il était avant.

----------


## florannie

qqu'un inscrit sur le forum dédié aux grands chiens peut-il diffuser si l'auteur de ce post l'autorise? cdlt

----------


## alegria1965

Pas de problème pour la diffusion

----------


## Sandrine84

Oui Alegria est sur notre forum, elle suit Pother de près.
Merci Florannie

----------


## Affolée

Pour la diffusion, il existe aussi ce post :
http://www.rescuemontagnes.com/index.htm

----------


## Affolée

Je me suis trompée de mot    ::    ; ce n'est pas un "post" mais un site.

----------


## alegria1965

N'oublions pas POTHER

----------

Diffusion autorisée ? on peut avoir un contact direct, tel ou mail ? merci

----------


## alegria1965

Aucun problèle pour la diffusion, je vous donnerai le contact si vous êtes intéressés.

----------

> Aucun problèle pour la diffusion, je vous donnerai le contact si vous êtes intéressés.


alors je ne peux pas diffuser sur d'autres forums, car je me vois mal perdre du temps à faire le lien à chaque fois, à la moindre question ou si quelqu'un est intéressé, alors qu'il s'agit quand même d'une grosse urgence.

----------


## alegria1965

Je demande l'autorisation

----------

Merci à vous, par contre si vous voulez, je le garde de côté le tel ou mail et ne le donnerai que par MP, comme vous faites ici, mais ça gagnera du temps quand même.

----------


## alegria1965

Voilà l'adresse e.mail de la personne à contacter :

brigittechauvet@aliceadsl.fr

Vite une gentille famille pour POTHER

----------


## alegria1965

Vite quelqu'un pour POTHER, la date fatale approche, il faut l'aider

----------


## Coquelicot

Repose en paix Pother ....

Ton seul défaut : avoir cessé de plaire !

Dans quel monde vivons-nous

----------


## Dodomimi

Au lieu de faire des lamentos inutiles,il serait préférable de se mobiliser pour qu'il n'arrive pas la m^me chose à celui-ci ,allez voir le post 

http://rescue.forumactif.com/ils-doiven ... tm#5851347

----------


## MARTINE83

pour la memoire de pother   pour que cela n arrive plus... 

http://rescue.forumactif.com/ils-doi...30.htm#5851347

----------


## la mère michèle

J'ai signé depuis longtemps pour ce pauvre Pother ....et diffusé....
mais j'aurai quand même aimé avoir des précisions ,par Patricia ...qu'elle nous explique pourquoi la décision a été prise ,de tuer Pother alors qu'il avait des adoptants ...C'est à mon avis la moindre des choses par respect pour ce poilu et pour tous les gens qui se sont mobilisés pour le sauver

----------


## fanzy

c'est vraiment scandaleux de savoir que des vétos euthanasient à la demande...
la petition est signée
brave loulou,repose en paix

----------


## klavak

triste et écoeurée
c'est si injuste.

klavak

----------

